# Fireblocking top of rigid foam board?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You need fire-stop material between the foam and the floor joist cavities above, also blocked every 10' across the length of the wall: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par031.htm I usually use a ripped down 2x4 to the foam board thickness, nailed and caulked tight to the wall top plate. Get 2 for the price of 1....LOL.

Gary


----------

